# [SOLVED] F.E.A.R. not working properly



## Darth_Proged (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently purchased FEAR Platinum Edition (comes with the original, and the 2 expansion packs).
I started playing it, and I immediately got a little frustrated by a small problem.
It's not a huge issue, but it does effect my experience.
After starting the game up, I can usually get it to play properly for 5 minutes max, then it goes into a mode that has very little fps in comparison to what it should be getting, and is jumpy and has a bit of lag. I have x-fire so I could get you a video of this.
The strange thing about this is that when I play TimeShift, a game with similar graphics and engine, Timeshift works just fine.
I've closed every background program short of my virus shield, and it still does this.
I've updated DirectX, and my video card drivers, and it still does this.
I've tried running it in steam, launching it through x-fire, nothing works.
I've tried running it on the lowest settings, and that doesn't even fix it.
I've tried running as administrator, but that did nothing.

Here's my PC specs
CPU: 2.33 GHz intel core 2 quad core
GPU: NVidia gt 230 (basically a repackaged 9800 with an extra half gb of VRAM)
RAM: 6 GB DDR3
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
As you can see, well above the recommended settings

When I try running Extraction Point compatibility mode (any setting) it gives me 2 error messages saying "<invalid string> (0x2)"
The Launcher works just fine outside compatibility mode
When I try the original (has no launcher) it says it can't load the resources.
Haven't tried Perseus Mandate yet.

P.S. It might help you guys if I tell you that whenever I launch the game, it changes the color scheme to windows 7 basic.
Other than this problem of getting poor performance after 5 minutes of great performance, the game works absolutely fine. I'm just wondering what's up with this, so I don't have to play through the rest of the game with this poor performance, and be able to enjoy it more with the great performance that I should be getting.


----------



## Darth_Proged (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: F.E.A.R. not working properly*

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/01/04/8k6.png
there isn't any abnormal change in my GPU specs, that drop down is me minimizing my specs immediately after a loss in performance.
I'm also sorry that I did not tell you guys that I'm new here, but this place was recommended to me by a friend for help with my problem. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Darth_Proged (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: F.E.A.R. not working properly*

figured it out, apparently the engine is not compatible with HID compliant devices, so I had to disable them. So much for that gaming mouse...
Thank you for reading this if you did, hope it can help other people in the future.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: F.E.A.R. not working properly*

Hi. Welcome to TSF.

Thanks for posting the solution, I'm sure it will be of use to others with similar problems. There are a few games that have problems with some HID's, I wasn't aware that FEAR was one of them.

Could you kindly mark the thread as solved under "Thread Tools"

Enjoy the game.


----------

